# Cannot seem to get any attention from Sharks



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Went out to Pickens after work to wet the lines for a couple hours. Caught some fleas and waded out to cast past the sand bar and caught a pomp pretty quickly and then caught a lady fish. It was about 18" so I cut it in half and sent my shark rig out. My girlfriend hooked up but lost another pomp and by this time the sun was setting. After about 20 min in the water the shark pole starts screaming and I hooked up. I thought finally I had one but after about 20 min I saw that it was another big redfish. 

Same deal as last week. A big red fish eats my large chunk of bait intended for sharks. 

It was a great evening either way though.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It's a good problem to have


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

You need a bigger bait to discourage the reds. Say half a 15lb jack, a 3-4 lb bobo, or a ray.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty red & thanks for sharing.
agree with bigger bait to keep the 'smaller' critters away.
catch 'em up.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Catch a big hard tail, bo-bo or something that bleeds a lot...toss that sucker out there and hang on...big means must weigh a few pounds if you want the big boys.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Where's that Red Fish hole?? hehehe.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree on the bigger bait its just that I dont feel like I have the set up for a big shark so I am trying to target slightly smaller ones. I guess I will just have to contend with the Redfish, which I dont mind all the much.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I have been having the same problem. One ate a whole blue fish I thought would solve the problem. Lately they have been attacking the flounders while I catch them.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

I hear the blacktip should really start getting more active in the coming weeks, yeah?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Today they were trying to eat the blues as I caught them. And they weren't small blues either


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

try a nice chunk of cownose ray. I have not caught anything but sharks on ray and it holds up great in the surf. Make sure you watch your poles well or secure them to something because big sharks will eat small baits and then take your rod swimming! Good luck UGLY


----------

